# Runt or Peanut



## Cookiesandcream (Jun 19, 2014)

So I need to put this argument to rest as I am getting lots of different opinions on one little Kit in my litter of 4, he is a peanut or a runt, it's day 5 and he is still alive but as he has started getting hair it's got these weird ripples in it and while in the beginning he looked more like a runt he is starting to look more like a peanut everyday and he does seem a little more inactive than the others please check out the photo's and tell me what you think. The first 3 photo's are day one and the rest today at day 5


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 19, 2014)

peanut


----------



## Cookiesandcream (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks iluvmybuns, pretty sure you said that when I first posted the pics, I'm getting so many different opinions on him from other forums, that I am getting very confused, I have always felt there was something not right with him but I guess in my heart was just hoping he was a runt. It might sound cruel but I wish he would hurry up and just pass, it's really hard seeing him struggle everyday but at the same time I can't really find it in myself to put him down.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm sorry it's never easy seeing animal suffer especially a brand new baby who never did any harm to anyone and never got a chance to live but I recently whent through this with my runt in my guinea pig lire he was born without use of his two front legs and no matter how much I wanted him to live he just did not have the strength tho he lived for two weeks and quickly stole my heart anyway it gets easier and I hope ure little bunny is not suffering to much


----------



## majorv (Jun 19, 2014)

Sometimes it's hard to tell the difference. Peanuts have a funny shaped head, this little one does look different but it isn't striking. However, he isn't thriving and probably won't make it. It's hard to put them down, and so I give them every chance, but if I see that they're obviously suffering I'd rather do that than watch them suffer.


----------



## Cookiesandcream (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks so much for everyone's reply's he actually looks really good today, active, nice round belly and seems to have a grown slightly, he changes all the time and sometimes I think for sure he is a peanut and then other time he looks fine just really small


----------



## pani (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm glad he's doing well - fingers crossed he's just a small one. ray:


----------



## Azerane (Jun 20, 2014)

In your first pictures he looks quite healthy, it's just the last two where he doesn't, looks a bit dehydrated so it's possible he may have missed a meal. When you check that they've fed, make sure he has too, and if not, you can try holding the mother in your lap and holding the kit up underneath her to suckle, that way you'll know he's getting a fair go


----------



## Cookiesandcream (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes after I took those photo's I did hold the mum so he could have a feed as he looked really unwell that day and he sucked really well and had a little pot belly after it and today he looked like he had fed really well last night, I think being in a small litter is helping him. Do you think I should give him an extra feed a day even if he looks like he was fed during the night to help him catch up or should I only offer an extra feed if it looks like he missed out?

Thanks so much for everyone's advice and support


----------



## Cookiesandcream (Jun 22, 2014)

Well our little guy is doing great today and is actually starting to catch up a little bit, he's no longer wrinkly and is full of energy, here is a couple of photo's of him today at 7 days old


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 22, 2014)

Awe look at those full little tummies!


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Jun 22, 2014)

He's a runt. The skin rippling is dehydration. I've had kits like that. Just get mum bun and take it for separate nursing. Put baby underneath her and hold her still let the little guy nurse for five minutes. The fatter ones are just getting all the milk.


----------



## majorv (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm glad he's doing good! Sometimes it can be hard to tell the difference, and with those only time will tell. Even among breeders there can be a difference of opinion on what's a runt and what's a peanut. Peanuts occur in rabbits with the dwarf gene so if yours aren't a dwarf breed then you shouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## pani (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm so glad he's looking better!


----------



## Cookiesandcream (Jun 26, 2014)

So it's about time for an update, all the kits are doing great and starting to open their eyes, the runt is doing well, I have only had to help him feed twice from mum when he looked like he might have missed a feed but otherwise he is holding his own and doing great, I was thinking about taking the other 3 off mum when they are 7 weeks but keeping the runt in with her to get one whole week of milk to himself, do you think it would be worth it?


----------



## Azerane (Jun 26, 2014)

They are usually weaned before 7 weeks anyway, so I'm not sure it would make much a difference. I would be hesitant to wean the others early.


----------



## majorv (Jun 26, 2014)

Yea, the mom usually weans them before 7 weeks. Ours start weaning about 4-5 weeks, depends on the doe and how persistent the kits are. You can easily take the larger ones from her at 6 weeks, but keep them together, and leave the runt with her for another week or so. As I said, it's the doe who usually decides when she's had enough.


----------



## Cookiesandcream (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok great and thanks for the info, I'll see how the runt goes once they are all running around and maybe instead of taking the others our early, I could just take the bigger ones out for a little bit every day and leave the runt to have mum to himself every day for a few hrs and hope he gets some extra feedings then without the bigger ones pushing him to the side?


----------



## dragynflye (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh my goodness, they are gorgeous!!! I glad the runt is doing well. I demand you keep him so we can watch him grow!


----------



## ladysown (Jun 27, 2014)

One thing to do with runts (if you can) is plunk them in with a younger litter. Their experience helps them thrive.
He looks like he is doing well though. In a larger litter he probably wouldn't have made it.


----------



## Cookiesandcream (Jun 27, 2014)

That is a great tip Ladysown but I have no younger litter to put him in with and yes I do think you are right about him not making it in a bigger litter, there were days I didn't think he would last the night


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 27, 2014)

What a little trooper he/she is


----------



## Ebunn (Jun 27, 2014)

I know this is a bit late regarding your question, but just FYI . . . That bunn in the photos is definitely a runt and not a peanut. True peanuts usually look like they have hydrocephalus, a condition that makes their heads look too large or balloon-like. They also most always have an underdeveloped or small/weak lower torso and tiny ears. 
Check out the images I've attached.


----------



## Cookiesandcream (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures, it was really hard in the early few days figuring out if he was a peanut or not as I was getting lots of mixed answers and I must admit sometimes because of how small he was, his eye's did bulge and his forehead too which made him look strange.

We will be keeping him if he makes it through weaning which still has me nervous, we have all grown very fond of our little fighter Wilbur


----------



## Cookiesandcream (Aug 4, 2014)

Just wanted to update you all on our little runt who is now 7 weeks old and doing great, he is still half the size of the others but developing just fine, all the others ears have lopped so just waiting for this little guy to do the same, I guess it's a size thing.


----------



## LiveLaughLop (Aug 4, 2014)

Cookiesandcream said:


> Just wanted to update you all on our little runt who is now 7 weeks old and doing great, he is still half the size of the others but developing just fine, all the others ears have lopped so just waiting for this little guy to do the same, I guess it's a size thing.



Oh my gosh, I love him!! If you were anywhere near Tampa Florida I would snatch him up in a heartbeat, such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Aug 4, 2014)

Squeeeee! So cute, oh my goodnesss.


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh 'lil baby bun!! He's too cute and I just love him!


----------



## Almi (Aug 4, 2014)

This thread was so worth it to read. I squee'd like ten times. Hehe. Tinies. <3


----------



## Cookiesandcream (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you all so much, not only is he tiny and adorable, he has the sweetest personality, out of the other 3 he is the one who enjoys cuddles the most and he is going to be a wonderful snuggly bun, I am not sure I have the heart to let him go, trying to convince my hubby to let him stay with us is proving difficult though lol


----------



## honeybunnies (Aug 12, 2014)

It looks fine to me. I'd say it's just the runt! He or she is coming along nicely by the look of things!


----------



## blwinteler (Aug 15, 2014)

If you give him up, bring him to Vegas! Except I don't think I should really get a third bun when I'm only barely surviving. So nevermind. He is super precious though.


----------



## jwood36 (Jul 12, 2018)

Reading these made me feel so much better. I have a litter of 6 and 2 are smaller. They are not deformed and move quick so i was confused to see them extremely tiny.


----------

